# Vet aquí / Això



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola una altra vegada!

En el document audiovisual amb què estic treballant hi ha una imatge de Londres i el narrador diu: "This is London and its people". Vosaltres ho traduiríeu per "Vet aquí Londres i la seva gent"? És que trobo que "Això és Londres" és molt literal. A més, m'ha passat pel cap _vet aquí_ perquè és un document antic i obsolet.

Què me'n dieu?


----------



## susanb

Vet aquí m'agrada, però em dóna la sensació com per donar sorpresa. Com: qui ho havia de dir!
T'agrada "*Aquí teniu Londres*..."?


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Sembla un conte  _vet aquí una vegada..._

Per que no _Londres i la seva gent _a seques? Que diu a continuació? Pot ser pugues lligar-ho amb la frase següent.


----------



## Mei

susanb said:


> Vet aquí m'agrada, però em dóna la sensació com per donar sorpresa. Com: qui ho havia de dir!
> T'agrada "*Aquí teniu Londres*..."?



A mi sí que m'agrada 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ai... No sé què dir-vos... He de fer servir algun element introductori i _vet aquí_ potser sí que és molt de conte, com apunteu... Pel que fa a _aquí teniu Londres_, com diu la SusanB, potser em sona una mica a traducció, molt literal... O és que estic ja massa condicionada?????????????


----------



## betulina

Hola, 

Jo diria que si a la resta del text fas més referències als oients, en aquest cas, dir "aquí teniu Londres" està molt bé. Si no se'n fan més, "vet aquí" a mi m'agrada. És cert que "això és Londres" no és que estigui malament, però sona millor "vet aquí" (especialment si ha de "sonar"). A mi no em sembla de conte, és un bon recurs del català, trobo.

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs, gràcies, Betulina: com que ha estat la meva primera opció, suposo que així ho deixaré.

Quin dia!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cecilio

També podria ser "Aquí tenim", depenent del to amb què es parle.


----------



## Batiscafo

Si jo estic amb el Cecilio. Depen el to de la exposicio si es mes formal o menys informal. Un vet aqui no deixa de ser una expresio mes popular i per tant informal o col·loquial (que pot quedar molt BE). Londres i la seva gent es la opció mes aséptica i forma. Aqui teniu/tenim Londres seria un terme mig. Tenim te un grau mes proper que teniu. 
Apa ja saps depen del to que li volguis donar ja tens varis opcions.
deu!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Molt bon dia a tothom i gràcies per les darreres aportacions, Cecilio i Batiscafo (Katiuskas!). Al final ho vaig deixar amb un "vet aquí". Al cap i a la fi, com deia la Betulina, és una opció ben autèntica... El que passa és que la nostra pobra llengua està perdent autenticitat... no?

Una abraçada i bona feina a tothom!


----------

